# 1952 Schwinn Black Phantom



## Tejaschaos (Feb 23, 2020)

Good evening, 

Earlier today I posted this on another bicycle forum & was quickly advised to navigate my way to your forum (thank you Gary!). Being 100% uneducated on classic bikes, I am open to all information & knowledge anyone is willing to share with me.
My name is Mike, I live in small town Caddo Mills, Texas. I inherited a complete 1952 model Schwinn Black Phantom bicycle, with what appears to be original parts as well as a large box of Schwinn parts. There is slight surface rust present, but I have not attempted to remove any of it (I’ve watched my share of American Pickers! ) These were projects of my Dad’s, who died in 2018. In the late 90’s & early 2000’s, Dad got nostalgic & wanted to own and/ or refurbish “the” bike of his youth. Tomorrow would have been Birthday #70 for him. Born in Chicago in 1950, these bicycles held special sentimental value to him. There is one completely assembled bicycle, with the frames’ serial number revealing a manufacture date of November 4-8, 1952 in Chicago. Today, for the first time, I checked out the contents of the large box, lots of Black Phantom parts. Using the intact bike, I tried placing all of the parts in the correct location. It looks like he has another bike, completely unassembled. The 2nd frame’s serial number indicates a manufacturer date of February 28, 1951, Chicago (ironically, my Grandpa’s birthday ((Dad’s Dad)). He also has zip lock bags with misc nuts & bolts, as well as what looks like 2 wheels worth of spokes. The last picture shows newer/ cleaner aftermarket parts? There is also a set of unused tires in a box. I can take close ups if anyone could use a better picture. If you happen to be a vintage Schwinn person who wouldn’t mind sharing information and/ or market value of these, I would greatly appreciate anything you can offer. Thank you for reading. I can be reached at Tejaschaos@yahoo.com .

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 23, 2020)

Great stuff.  Looks like you've answered most of your questions. Just get ready for a deluge of offers to buy.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 23, 2020)

Welcome to the Cabe Mike 
Your bikes look good projects to start on. Have fun with them.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

Welcome aboard Mike! 



There are numerous threads here on the Phantoms and if you use the *Search Forums* button on the tool bar above you can find just about anything you're looking for. The Phantom was and still is a very popular model with thousands being produced from late 1949 thru 1959. There was also an Anniversary Phantom produced in 1995 and during that time there were many repop parts made. If you have any specific questions don't hesitate to ask. 

Here's a link for Schwinn catalog scans if you haven't seen it yet. http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm

The spring fork on your assembled bike is not the correct fork for that Phantom. Here's my resurrected 1953 Phantom.


----------



## Tejaschaos (Feb 23, 2020)

I’m guessing my Dad bought the assembled bike, then realized it was not all original. He then went searching for parts & found someone selling the unassembled bike box. I’d imagine he planned on taking off non original parts & swapping with originals. Spare frame was made 1 year and 4 days after he was born. I bet he envisioned his finished bike built around that frame. Pretty cool thinking about it now. Too bad other projects & life got in the way. This stuff has been in storage for years. 
If he’s still around, hug your Dad & find the time to do nothing but hang out.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

So your plan is to put together one complete correct Phantom?


----------



## Tejaschaos (Feb 23, 2020)

I don’t really have a plan. I’m seeking information about the bike, what I actually have, and it’s potential & current value. I’m not into bikes, and will eventually sell everything as a package.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2020)

Here's the ebay sold page for the Black Phantom parts and complete bikes. Prices are all over but it will give you an idea on what some of the parts are worth and what a so called restored Phantom will bring. 









						schwinn black phantom for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for schwinn black phantom and schwinn black phantom bicycle at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 23, 2020)

Great comment about hanging with your dad.  Lost mine 40 years ago and think of him daily..  The forks with your parts bike are correct.  They mount with the bolt going through tabs rather than the fork itself.


----------



## phantom (Feb 23, 2020)

Mike....I will answer your PM to me from the Schwinn Forum tomorrow...It's a small world huh ?


----------



## Tejaschaos (Feb 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Here's the ebay sold page for the Black Phantom parts and complete bikes. Prices are all over but it will give you an idea on what some of the parts are worth and what a so called restored Phantom will bring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your help, I appreciate it!


----------



## Tejaschaos (Feb 24, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Great comment about hanging with your dad.  Lost mine 40 years ago and think of him daily..  The forks with your parts bike are correct.  They mount with the bolt going through tabs rather than the fork itself.



40 years, WOW. I hate to hear that. I got 43 good years with my Dad & feel so grateful we had that time. Flaws & all, he was (I suppose he still is) a GREAT Dad! I’ll see if I can’t swap out the forks to get it closer to original. If you know anyone interested in a decent project bike(s), send them my way!


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 24, 2020)

I was born late in his life and he died fairly young (same age that I am now )


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Tejaschaos said:


> 40 years, WOW. I hate to hear that. I got 43 good years with my Dad & feel so grateful we had that time. Flaws & all, he was (I suppose he still is) a GREAT Dad! I’ll see if I can’t swap out the forks to get it closer to original. If you know anyone interested in a decent project bike(s), send them my way!




You can list in the "For Sale" and must list location, price, and pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Feb 24, 2020)

Tejaschaos said:


> I don’t really have a plan. I’m seeking information about the bike, what I actually have, and it’s potential & current value. I’m not into bikes, and will eventually sell everything as a package.



Just send me a PM and let me know how much for all of it at one time.


----------



## Tejaschaos (Feb 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> You can list in the "For Sale" and must list location, price, and pics. V/r Shawn



I’ll get around to doing that eventually, I’m currently trying to determine a fair price tag for the whole package (with the realization that all parts are not original).


----------



## Fiddyeire (Oct 18, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Welcome aboard Mike! View attachment 1144957
> 
> There are numerous threads here on the Phantoms and if you use the *Search Forums* button on the tool bar above you can find just about anything you're looking for. The Phantom was and still is a very popular model with thousands being produced from late 1949 thru 1959. There was also an Anniversary Phantom produced in 1995 and during that time there were many repop parts made. If you have any specific questions don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...



Hi , I just got a very similar bike I’m trying to find out information on it maybe you can help. This bike has only 1 mile on it and is in new immaculate condition. Does it look original to you and how much is it worth?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 18, 2020)

What is the serial number and where is it located? Looks like the Anniversary issue but it has the rivet bolts on the fender braces, so maybe a restoration on an original frame with lots of reproduced Phantom parts.


----------



## phantom (Oct 18, 2020)

It looks like an Anniversary 95 repro to me....Especially with the reflector pedal blocks and reflectors in the spokes. Serial number on the bottom bracket will start with G00xxxx


----------

